# F and M nibs for Barons/Sedonas ?



## jjudge (Dec 19, 2007)

Beartooth & Arizonasilhouette are out of F and M nib for Barons/Sedonas

I'd like to have some extra to just have around and to swap into some RB pens (so they become FPs).

Any ideas as to where?
I need the nib/holder ... so raw nibs won't help me on this.

--joe


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 19, 2007)

Buy a few spares from Craft Supply!
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Components___Fountain_Nibs___fount_nibs?Args=

They come in different widths and I know for a fact they will fit the Baron but can't say for the sedona since I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 19, 2007)

Try William Woodwrite,

http://penblanks.ca/cart/index.php?target=categories&category_id=104


----------



## jjudge (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks 

(woodwrite doesn't look to ship to the US, when I looked earlier)

--joe


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2007)

They ship everything but the Sedona and Barons...which includes what you're looking for...

Andrew


----------

